

Show HN: CoinPatrol - bitcoin price alerts via text/SMS and email notifications - holoiii
http://www.coinpatrol.com

======
holoiii
Hey everyone,

I made this little tool a few days ago to help me keep track of the
bitcoin/USD price since it has been so volatile. I was going to wait a few
more days and polish up the site before making a HN post, but given how
bitcoin is tanking hard right now I think it's an appropriate time to release.

Currently it supports alerts based on fixed $ movements and % change of price
over time. Let me know what you guys think and if there are any features that
I should add!

~~~
nicklovescode
Charge a dollar for it, in Bitcoin. People who love btc go crazy when they can
pay with it, and I think they would like it a lot more than if it were free.

------
SyneRyder
Cool idea (I was almost going to make something similar myself!) but there's a
couple of catches for me:

* Your tracked prices are only in USD, whereas I buy/sell in AUD via CoinJar.com.

* Apparently you're only supporting SMS within US/Canada as well? Might be good to make that clear before the signup.

* You have a competitor called BitcoinReminder.com who track several different currencies, a few more exchanges, and even offer alerts via Jabber / IM (as well as Email & SMS). Their site isn't as cleanly designed as yours though, and it's a paid service (whereas it seems yours is free for the moment). They've just signed up their 2000th user after 2.5 years, which might give an idea of market size.

But it's a neat idea & a good name for it too!

~~~
bitcoinreminder
Hey,

I'm the creator of www.BitcoinReminder.com.

Nice site - and nice to see a new competitor :) Really nice layout!

And yeah, you are right. It's hard to earn money with it. Our service had been
for free for a long time.. But without earning money, its hard to pay the
server costs (beside earning something for your life..).

But in the meantime its getting better and better.. :)

Good luck! :)

Btw: We implemented a new type of reminders, feel free to try it :P

------
chrsstrm
Any reason the number of alerts are capped at 3, as opposed to say 5 or 10?
Are paid accounts with unlimited alerts in the works?

~~~
holoiii
Yeah that's the plan. I'm currently limiting the accounts because I'm fronting
all the costs myself.

Apparently it can cost up to 10c to send an international SMS :( which is why
I only have SMS open to US/Canada for now.

~~~
copyflake
Any chance you could support LTC?

~~~
holoiii
Yeah that's on my list of planned features

------
eclipxe
I think it is very nice - I'm a fan of this.

